# Epicardial Echocardiogram



## hopeslove (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm looking for the CPT code for an epicardial echo.  It was done during a CABG.  It's not the same as a TEE (93312, 93314) or an Intracardiac echo (93662).  Does anyone know?

Thanks,

Hope


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 30, 2015)

you're probably looking for the epiaortic ultrasound, 76998. Make sure the findings are separate from the TEE because there are edits against billing those together. I think it may also edit against the CABG add-on codes, 33517-33521


----------

